# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Ανακοίνωση-ενημέρωση

## eatdis-admin

Θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω πως πλέον δεν επιτρέπεται στην κοινότητα η ανάρτηση συγκεκριμένων πληροφοριών όπως ονόματα και τηλέφωνα γιατρών, διαιτολόγων, ψυχολόγων κτλ. καθώς και κάθε πληροφορία που μπορεί να αποτελεί διαφήμιση ή δυσφήμιση.

Γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν δεκάδες τέτοιες αναφορές σε πολλά θέματα του φόρουμ, ελπίζω σταδιακά να μπορέσουμε να αφαιρέσουμε αυτές τις αναφορές.

Ζητώ την κατανοηση σας σε αυτή την αλλαγή. Η πρόθεση αυτή σαφέστατα δεν στοχεύει στον περιορισμό των μελών αλλά στην προστασία των μελών (και σίγουρα και του ίδιου του eatingdisorders.gr)

Αφορμή ΔΕΝ στάθηκαν οι πρόσφατες αναφορές που είδα σε κάποιο θέμα και σε κάποια υπογραφή.

Η σκέψη υπάρχει εδώ και αρκετές εβδομάδες, όταν και δέχτηκα ένα τηλεφώνημα από κάποιον γιατρό ο οποίος θεώρησε ότι δέχεται συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση και απείλησε με μηνύσεις προς το μέλος και προς το eatingdisorders.gr σε περίπτωση που δεν αφαιρεθούν άμεσα τα σχετικά μηνύματα.

Κατανοώ τη θέση του, μιας και μία αποτυχημένη επέμβαση δεν κάνει έναν γιατρό κακό ή ανίκανο, όπως και μια επιτυχημένη επέμβαση δεν κάνει έναν γιατρό καλό, ανθρώπινο κτλ. Παρακαλώ λοιπόν τέτοιες πληροφορίες να διακινούνται μέσω προσωπικών μηνυμάτων και όχι δημόσια.

ΥΓ. Θα παρακαλούσα θερμά για τη συνδρομή σας σε αυτή την προσπάθεια. Το κουμπί "report post" που βρίσκεται δίπλα σε κάθε μήνυμα θα ήταν μια σημαντική βοήθεια για μένα στην προσπάθεια να αφαιρεθούν τέτοια μηνύματα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## stelios_ed

Συγγνώμη αλλά η ενημέρωση-που είναι και ο βασικός σκοπός των φόρουμ-είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα.
Σαφώς και ένα μεμονωμένο περιστατικό δεν κρίνει ένα γιατρό,όμως πάρχουν αναφορές για επαναλαμβανόμενα θετικά ή αρνητικά περιστατικά για κάποιους γιατρούς ή κλινικές(χρηματισμούς,κακή εκτέλεση και επιλογή επέμβασης,ελλιπής αντιμετώπιση επιπλοκών κτλ).Αν δεν μαθαίνονται αυτά,τότε τι πρέπει να μαθαίνεται;Πως θα προστατευεθεί ο εκάστοτε ενδιαφερόμενος και δεν καταλήξει σε επικίνδυνα χέρια;
Δεν ξέρω ποιος θίχτηκε και δεν με ενδιαφέρει,αλλά ας επικοινωνούσε με το μέλος που του προσάπτει τα όποια αρνητικά.Είναι καλύτερα να είναι όλα στο φως παρά να κυκλοφορούν ανακρίβειες με προσωπικά μυνήματα.
Οι επεμβάσεις αυτές δεν είναι σαν τη σκωληκοειδήτη και τα κρεατάκια(που κι αυτές θέλουν γνώση).Είναι εξαιρετικά πολύπλοκες,χρειάζονται προετοιμασία πριν,κατά τη διάρκεια και ακόμη περισσότερο μετά το χειρουργείο ειδικότερα αν υπάρξουν και επιπλοκές.Είναι απόφαση ζωής που αλλάζει πολλά πράγματα στον οργανισμό.
Και για να γίνουν όλα αυτά σωστά,χρειάζεται γνώση.Και με τις εμπειρίες που περιγράφει ο καθένας-ακόμη και με ονόματα,εφόσον είναι τεκμηριωμένα-προλαβαίνει κάποιον άλλον από πολλά άσχημα ή τον ωθεί προς την σωστή λύση(κατά τη γνώμη του)
Μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε όλοι για να κρίνουμε από εκεί και πέρα.
Κι αν κάποιος ψάξει λίγο παραπάνω στο ίντερνετ,θα βρει κι άλλες πληροφορίες για τον οποιονδήποτε θίγεται ή για όποιον γράφονται καλά λόγια.Τι φοβάται όποιος θίγεται αν είναι αναληθές αυτό που γράφτηκε;ας βγει δημόσια να υποστηρίξει τη θέση του.Οι απειλές μου κάνουν κάτι σε υπεκφυγή του να υποστηρίξει τον ευατό του.

----------


## eatdis-admin

Στέλιο καλησπέρα,
εχεις πολύ δίκιο σε όσα λες, υπάρχει όμως ένα αλλά....
που έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι άλλα μηνύματα είναι αυθεντικές προσωπικές εμπειρίες, άλλα όμως είναι παραπλανητικά. Κάποιες φορές, η προσωπική κατάθεση αποτελεί όντως συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση για κάποιον και είναι αδύνατον η διαχείριση του φόρουμ να μπορεί κάθε φορά, με ακρίβεια και σωστό τρόπο να ξεδιαλέγει τι είναι αλήθεια και τι όχι.

Επιπλέον, για οτιδήποτε γράφεται εδώ από μέλη, ευθύνη δεν έχει μόνο το εκάστοτε μέλος που τα γράφει αλλά και το eatingdisorders.gr που τα φιλοξενεί. 
Μπορώ να σε πληροφορήσω για την παρακάτω ιστορία που αφορά το έτερον αδελφό-σάιτ του eatingdisorders.gr: μήνυση προς μέλος, μήνυση προς το σάιτ και απαίτηση 270.000 ευρώ για διαφυγόντα κέρδη εξαιτίας του προσβλητικού μηνύματος από μέλος προς κάποιον ειδικό.
Θεωρείς ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση το eatingdisorders να μπορεί να πληρώσει ένα τέτοιο ποσό ή θεωρείς ότι μέλη του φόρουμ θα μπορέσουν σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση να ανταποκριθούν, να βοηθήσουν, να καταθέσουν στο δικαστήριο ή ακόμη ακόμη να συμβάλουν οικονομικά?

Παρόλο λοιπόν που συμφωνώ με όσα λες, παρόλο που πολύ καιρό ταλανιζόμουν με την απόφαση που τελικά έλαβα για απαγόρευση δημοσίευσης προσωπικών στοιχείων, αισθάνομαι ότι αυτή η επιλογή είναι σχεδόν μονόδρομος, όταν πλέον δεν υπάρχουν μόνο απειλές αλλά και γεγονότα εν δυνάμει επικίνδυνα.

ΥΓ. Θα σε παρακαλούσα επίσης να αφαιρέσεις την υπογραφή σου. Σύμφωνα με τον κώδικα δεοντολογίας των γιατρών (νομίζω άρθρα 17,18) απαγορεύεται η διαφήμιση γιατρών. Ακόμη και οι καταχωρήσεις στο διαδικτυο, πρέπει να πληρούν συγκεκριμένες προυποθέσεις. 
Για να σου δώσω ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα, μέχρι και η ταμπέλα στην είσοδο του ιατρείου, οφείλει να έχει συγκεκριμένες διαστάσεις!!!

Ολα αυτά φυσικά, μοιάζουν περιοριστικά, ωστόσο φαντάζομαι ότι είναι σαφές πως η πρόθεση δεν ειναι ο περιορισμός αλλά η διασφάλιση των "ασθενών" (εντός ή εκτός εισαγωγικών).

Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.

----------


## badgirl11

καιρος ηταν να γινει αυτο,
(να εφαρμοστει ο νομος εννοω)
δεν μπαινουμε εδω να ανταλλασουμε ονοματα διαιτολογων, ψυχολογων ή χειρουργων
αλλα αποψεις, εμπειριες κ συναισθηματα.
οταν καποιος "εκθετει" τον διαιτολογο του για παραδειγμα,
κ εμεις θεωρουμε την διαιτα ανεπιτρεπτη, ανεπιτυχη τι πρεπει να πουμε? αν σιωπησουμε ο "ασθενης" αυτος θα ακολουθει ενα δρομο που δε θα βγαλει πουθενα,
κ μαλιστα ισως τον γυρισει πισω, πολυ πισω, τοσο που να μη ξανασταθει ποτε στα ποδια του.
αν μιλησουμε θα θεωρηθει επιθεση στον γιατρο,
αρα για το καλο ολων ειναι το να μην αναφερουμε τα στοιχεια των γιατρων (διαιτολογων κτλ)
Αλλωστε μπορουμε να περιγραψουμε μια κατασταση, διαιτα ή θεραπεια χωρις τα στοιχεια του γιατρου,
κ αν οι δικτυακοι κ οχι μονο φιλοι μας την κρινουν ελλειπη ή λαθος σε καποια σημεια μας το λενε,
προβληματιζομαστε,
κι αν βρεθουν κοινα ανησυχητικα στοιχεια με περιπτωσεις αλλων τοτε με προσωπικα μηνυματα μπορουν να συννενοηθουν
χωρις να δικαζουν δημοσια ή να εξυμνουν ατομα.
Ετσι ισως σταματησουν κ οι ανοητες αποπειρες διαφημισης στο φορουμ μας,
κ ισως λιγοτερα αφελη νεα μελη πεσουν στην παγιδα τους.

ΥΓ σκεφτειτε ποσα θεματα υπαρχουν με δηθεν κορυφαιους διαιτολογους που εταζαν τεραστιες απωλειες κιλων κ τελικα οι χρηστες που ανοιξαν τα θεματα αυτα ειναι στα διπλασια κιλα χρονια μετα ή εχουν εξαφανιστει ή εκαναν την διαφημιση των προιοντων/διαιτων τους κ εφυγαν.
κι αν θεωρειτε οτι η διαιτα δεν ειναι τοσο σημαντικη
σκεφτειτε οτι καταληγουμε στα χειρουργεια και απο τις μαζεμενες ανεπιτυχεις διαιτες...

----------


## GeorgiaP

Ως άποψη θα συμφωνήσω με το Στέλιο. Είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα μας να εκφράζομαστε είτε αρνητικά είτε θετικά.
Στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις το ίδιο δε γίνεται? Γιατί δηλαδή ενοχλεί το γραπτό του φόρουμ?
Εν πάσει περιπτώση επειδή όντως υπάρχει και ένα αλλά...., σεβαστή η αλλαγή κύριε Νίκο. Αλλωστε αν θέλουμε να πουμε κάτι υπάρχουν και τα προσωπικά μηνύματα.

----------


## stelios_ed

Σήμερα μπήκα και διάβασα τις απαντήσεις.Τα περί δαιφυγόντων κερδών κτλ είναι απελές ανεκτέλεστες και θεωρώ μη σοβαρό όποιον θέλει να τις καταθέσει(που δεν πιστεύω ότι θα το πράξει)για τον απλό λόγο:κανένα φόρουμ δεν είναι υπέυθυνο για τις εκφερόμενες απόψεις των μελών του και επίσης ξέρει ότι ο καλύτερος κριτής είναι η φήμη στόμα με στόμα.Κατά συνέπεια,αν ο κύριος αυτός έχει λερωμένη τη φωλίτσα του και βρήκε τρόπο να βρυχηθεί μέσα από εδώ πιστέυοντας ότι θα δείξει κάτι,αν ποτέ φτάσει στα δικαστήρια και βρεθεί το παραμικρό εναντίον του σίγουρα θα βρεθεί σε πολύ δυσχερή θέση κι από κατήγορος θα είναι κατηγορούμενος.Μια απλή αναζήτηση στο ίντερνετ ίσως δείοξει πολλά για το ποιόν πολλών που το παίζουν δήθεν.Η περίπτωση μου θυμίζει τον Νταλάρα με τον Πανούση,που αντί να αφήσει τον κόσμο να κρίνει τον Πανούση που διακομωδούσε τον Νταλάρα στις παραστάσεις και να τον απορρίψψει ως καλλιτέχνη μέσω των πωλήσεων,ο άλλος κατέφυγε στα δικαστήρια για να πάρει χρήματα!Τι γελοιότητα...........
Ο κόσμος ξέρει και κρίνει,δεν θα μείνει στη μία μαρτυρία-καλή ή κακή-,θα ψαχτεί περαιτέρω,οπότε αν είναι εντάξει αυτός ο κύριος,δεν έχει τίποτα να φοβηθεί ακόμη κι αν κάποιος τον κατακρίνει εδώ.Τόσα του λείπουν από τον τραπεζικό του λογαριασμό;Τα υπόλοιπα είναι λεονταρισμοί.Στα δικαστήρια,τις δίκες τις κερδίζουν και τις χάνουν οι μάρτυρες,ποιον θα φέρει και τι θα πει;
Τελοσπάντων,δεν μου αρέσει η όλη φάση,η ενημέρωση είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα παγκοσμίως.Όσον αφορά την υπογραφή μου,την έγραψα έτσι,διότι κάθε τρεις και λίγο όλο και κάποιος με ρωτούσε-που εγχειρίστηκες,από ποιον κτκ-και επειδή βαριόμουν να τα γράφω κάθε φορά,την διατύπωσα έτσι.
Όσον αφορά τρα λεγόμενα της badgirl,όλιο ξέρουμε ότι κανένα πράγμα δεν ταιριάζει εντελώς στον άλλο,είτε είναι ρούχο,είτε επέμβαση.Οπότε γιατί να έχει απάιτηση κάπιος η χ δόιαιτα να του αποδώσει τα ίδια όπως σε κάποιον άλλο;Αυτό δεν σημαίονει ότι δεν μπορώ να προτείνω αυτόν που έλυσε το ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ πρόβλημα.

----------


## Constance

stelio ειτε εχεις δικιο εσυ ειτε οχι, το θεμα ειναι ενα.Οτι το φορουμ εχει καποιους κανονες και οποιος θελει να συμμετεχει πρεπει να τους ακουει.Οποιου δεν του αρεσει,δε συμμετεχει.Απλα τα πραγματα.

----------


## Nefeli-

Νίκο εάν αναρτηθούν κάποιες σκαναρισμένες σελίδες από βιβλίο των Weight Watchers είναι κλοπή; αυτό αντιβαίνει στους κανόνες του φορουμ;

----------


## eatdis-admin

Το πρόβλημα στην προκειμένη δεν είναι αν το επιτρέπει το eatingdisorders.gr αλλά αν το επιτρέπει το Weight Watchers.
Ισως τα κείμενα τους να έχουν θέμα πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων που απαγορευει την αναδημοσίευση.

----------

